
Big Mac trademark cancelled across Europe - davem8
https://m.independent.ie/business/irish/its-like-connacht-winning-against-the-all-blacks-supermacs-ceo-responds-to-big-mac-trademark-success-against-mcdonalds-37713005.html
======
pcurve
They are only in Ireland and they have been in business for over forty years
under that name.

I don't think anyone accidentally walks into their store thinking it's
McDonald's.

[https://goo.gl/images/KqX3tJ](https://goo.gl/images/KqX3tJ)

I mean look at this.

Mcd can always hit back with a lawsuit if there is evidence I'd credible
deceptive after practice.

------
purple_ducks
relevant excerpt from
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/15/mcdonalds-l...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/15/mcdonalds-
loses-big-mac-trademark-legal-battle-supermacs) :

> because McDonald’s had argued that similarity between Big Mac and Supermac
> would confuse customers

What's more ridiculous is McDonalds trademarked the name of a competitors
(arguably) flagship product - which they(McD) never used:

> “They trademarked the SnackBox, which is one of Supermac’s most popular
> products, even though the product is not actually offered by them,” said
> McDonagh. “The EU is basically saying either use it or lose it.”

------
acslater00
[https://www.supermacs.ie/menuproduct/mighty-
mac/](https://www.supermacs.ie/menuproduct/mighty-mac/)

I can't possibly imagine why McDonalds would be litigating against this chain!

------
vertline3
I guess I would need to see the decision. I think a "Big Mac" is a fairly
known thing. There even is a Big Mac inflation index, because of how uniform
they are.

Edit: I guess it is a purchasing power parity index.

~~~
simongr3dal
Here is a sort of interactive infograph version of the Big Mac index:
[https://www.economist.com/news/2019/01/10/the-big-mac-
index](https://www.economist.com/news/2019/01/10/the-big-mac-index)

The data is on github: [https://github.com/TheEconomist/big-mac-
data](https://github.com/TheEconomist/big-mac-data)

